
Show HN: Cryptohire.io – hire blockchain developers, pay them in crypto - joinanton
Hi HN! We&#x27;ve been trying so hard to source those guys, so I just can&#x27;t not post this here :)<p>We spoke to a number of startups in the space and nearly everyone mentioned lack of talent to be one of the key blockers. So this is another way for blockchain companies to find great blockchain engineers. The thing is that you can’t find them on UpWork, Blockgeeks or other portals, because they’re employed at vetted IT consultancies around the world - but at the same time they are available for full-time hire as contractors.<p>The process is simple: just search for a technology, browse a list of engineers, pick the ones you want to talk to and request an interview or write them a message. When you are ready to hire we&#x27;ll figure out the paperwork for you and will provide you with an &quot;escrow&quot; service so that your consultant is only paid for after you accept the work.<p>Check out Cryptohire.io and let us know your thoughts! The link is: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cryptohire.io" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cryptohire.io</a>
======
siruncledrew
That seems pretty bad for workers long-term. One week they will be wondering
which steakhouse to go to, the next they will be wondering what flavor of
ramen to get for dinner. Unless volatility is kept in check with the coin
prices, the economical and psychological toll of managing a standard of living
with +/-15% price fluctuations doesn't seem worth it.

